# Poor Butch Jones...



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2017)

I guess the seat is getting hotter!! Maybe someone should tell him that it's not just the media.. Vol Nation is sick of him!! I think Butch needs to find him a safe place.. 



> Tennessee Vols coach Butch Jones to the media: 'Sometimes the negativity is overwhelming.'



https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...-sometimes-negativity-overwhelming/700935001/


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2017)

That rambling diatribe aside, you'd think the Vols are 1-3 right now instead of 3-1 with the news coverage. Ugly wins yes, but one hail mary away from being 4-0.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 27, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> That rambling diatribe aside, you'd think the Vols are 1-3 right now instead of 3-1 with the news coverage. Ugly wins yes, but one hail mary away from being 4-0.



yep^^^, I will be all crickets until the DAWGS beat the Vols.

GO!!!!DAWGS!!!!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 27, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> That rambling diatribe aside, you'd think the Vols are 1-3 right now instead of 3-1 with the news coverage. Ugly wins yes, but one hail mary away from being 4-0.



It was like that last year. Close games and lucky breaks only get you so far, though. That's 9 wins and the Outback bowl for us. Last year we beat UGA and the gators and still couldn't win the East. Ugly wins are wins, but Butch needs to improve on the coaching side of things. I just don't think he's ready to evolve to the next level.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 27, 2017)

I imagine the crickets won't be heard anymore after midway through the first quarter. It may be Monday before I can get back in here to reply, but I'm preparing for the worst.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 27, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> I imagine the crickets won't be heard anymore after midway through the first quarter. It may be Monday before I can get back in here to reply, but I'm preparing for the worst.


You being a Vol fan do you think Butch and the rest of his staff should be shown the door at this point in the season?
What will it take for him to still have his job at the end of the season?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> I imagine the crickets won't be heard anymore after midway through the first quarter. It may be Monday before I can get back in here to reply, but I'm preparing for the worst.



Look on the bright side Joe. I picked the Dawgs to win this week. Vols luck is prolly looking up now.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 27, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Look on the bright side Joe. I picked the Dawgs to win this week. Vols luck is prolly looking up now.



I feel better already.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 27, 2017)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> You being a Vol fan do you think Butch and the rest of his staff should be shown the door at this point in the season?
> What will it take for him to still have his job at the end of the season?



We need to push past mediocrity. We need a showing in Atlanta and 10 wins. I am not for firing during the season, but if he can't turn things around fast, it will be ugly in Knoxville. 5 seasons is plenty of time to win the East in my opinion. Butch gets out coached up against most decent coaches. The media has made things worse for him, but even some of that he brought on himself.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2017)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> You being a Vol fan do you think Butch and the rest of his staff should be shown the door at this point in the season?
> What will it take for him to still have his job at the end of the season?



If he leaves before the end of season, the vols will owe him 6 Million.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> If he leaves before the end of season, the vols will owe him 6 Million.





Please fire me . . you won't EVA see my fat butt again . .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> That rambling diatribe aside, you'd think the Vols are 1-3 right now instead of 3-1 with the news coverage. Ugly wins yes, but one hail mary away from being 4-0.



It not just the news.. The clowns over on VomitNation are calling for his head. And some swear he'll be out on Sunday if he loses to UGA. They say they have plenty of money now they aren't paying all of the other coaches... 

Thread titles..



> Other head coach options (merged)





> Do you find yourself secretly wishing for a loss?





> Would Butch Jones still be at UT if not for Josh Dobbs





> Embarrassed to call myself a vol



Looks a lot like this place when Richt was coach.. 

I don't care if we get an ugly win this Saturday. I just want a win and no inured players!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 27, 2017)

Does anyone know what his buyout is?


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Looks a lot like this place when Richt was coach..



Him and Richt are practically the same coach. They win games they shouldn't win and then lose a game they should have won and wind up in the Outback or Capitol One bowl


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Does anyone know what his buyout is?



Am I on your ignore list? 
See post 10. Add another 5-6 million if you want the whole staff gone.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 27, 2017)

I must've skipped over that one by accident But by that they can't afford to fire them. Weren't Dooley and kiffin close to 10 million combined


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2017)

Y'all don't forget, UT also paid out $2.48 million to settle a sexual assault suit last year. I doubt they're hurting for money, though.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> The clowns over on VomitNation are calling for his head.



They don't know whether to flip or fly over there. I can relate to their anxiety.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 27, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Him and Richt are practically the same coach. They win games they shouldn't win and then lose a game they should have won and wind up in the Outback or Capitol One bowl



I'd have to disagree.  Butch's results aren't near what Richt produced, and every coach wins some they shouldn't and loses some they shouldn't. Yes, Richt had some Outback and Capitol One appearances, but they weren't his ceiling. So far, that appears to Butch's ceiling.

At Tennessee, Butch has never had a 10 win season, never had a top 10 finish, never had a Sugar Bowl appearance, never had a conference championship, and never even had an eastern division title.

At UGA, Richt had nine 10 win seasons, eight top 10 finishes, three Sugar Bowl appearances, two conference championships, and six division titles.

Obviously Butch is just in his 5th season and Richt had 15 seasons, but if you just compare their first 5 seasons or cut Richt's numbers by two-thirds, the disparity is still glaring.   Butch has not produced at Tennessee, and I would argue that his production prior to Tennessee was due to the fact that he followed Brian Kelly at both CMU and Cincy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2017)

elfiii said:


> They don't know whether to flip or fly over there. I can relate to their anxiety.



Well, Bobo has been fired and so has Richt... Was that Anxiety based on monitoring this forum during that time?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2017)

hayseed_theology said:


> I'd have to disagree.  Butch's results aren't near what Richt produced, and every coach wins some they shouldn't and loses some they shouldn't. Yes, Richt had some Outback and Capitol One appearances, but they weren't his ceiling. So far, that appears to Butch's ceiling.
> 
> At Tennessee, Butch has never had a 10 win season, never had a top 10 finish, never had a Sugar Bowl appearance, never had a conference championship, and never even had an eastern division title.
> 
> ...




^this^... Richt will always be a DGD... Butch will never have a title like that at Septictank U.. Heck, Richt was fired after a 10 win season.. VomitU would kill to have a double digit season in the win column..


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2017)

I get all of this, but something in me feels a bit of pity for ol Booch. I bet he's a heck of a nice guy. But I still want to see the Dawgs hand a half a hundred in kneeland.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> I get all of this, but something in me feels a bit of pity for ol Booch. I bet he's a heck of a nice guy. But I still want to see the Dawgs hand a half a hundred in kneeland.



I feel NO pity for any Vol! They are the spawn of Satan and I hope the Dawgs take care of business and send them back where they came!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 28, 2017)

Why would anyone want to know what the VolNation thinks?  I have seen dumpster fires before and I'm sure their's isn't much different!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Why would anyone want to know what the VolNation thinks?  I have seen dumpster fires before and I'm sure their's isn't much different!



It makes me chuckle to see a Vol in need and struggling..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> I feel better already.



you really should. he needs to get to that food plot.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> you really should. he needs to get to that food plot.



I'll be heading down to my land tomorrow around lunch and I'll be in a tree tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll be heading down to my land tomorrow around lunch and I'll be in a tree tomorrow afternoon!



what kill method are u utilizing?


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 28, 2017)

Nice Avatar, 6.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> what kill method are u utilizing?




He's gonna talk 'em to death . .


----------



## bullgator (Sep 28, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> what kill method are u utilizing?



A meme torpedo.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2017)

bullgator said:


> A meme torpedo.



I've seen him use them. They're deadly.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm not expecting a win,  but if we do,  I'd love to see Slayers face.  I'd imagine it's uncle lou on steroids


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm not expecting a win,  but if we do,  I'd love to see Slayers face.  I'd imagine it's uncle lou on steroids



If we win, I would love to see the look on your face.. That means the Voltards will have to win out or I OWN your Avatar for 9 months!!! 

And you are going to LOVE that Avatar!! I may even put a poll on here and let the forum vote on which one to use..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> what kill method are u utilizing?





Hooked On Quack said:


> He's gonna talk 'em to death . .





bullgator said:


> A meme torpedo.





elfiii said:


> I've seen him use them. They're deadly.



Haters gonna hate!

Heck, I'll be at hunting camp but I do suspect I'll be driving into town, eating Mexican and watching the game.. It's easy to do when you already have a taxidermy bill this early in the season!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 29, 2017)

Every person in the pickems picked UGA, so if the mutts can't pull it off, it's gonna be really quiet in here. Course that may be the jinx we need.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> Every person in the pickems picked UGA, so if the mutts can't pull it off, it's gonna be really quiet in here.



Doubt it. Dawg fans are the harshest critics of our own team, except for Slayer of course. 

If the Vols win, hat tip to them. It won't be the end of the world for us Dawgs but it still might not save Booch's job.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 29, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Doubt it. Dawg fans are the harshest critics of our own team, except for Slayer of course.
> 
> If the Vols win, hat tip to them. It won't be the end of the world for us Dawgs but it still might not save Booch's job.



I thing UGA is a safe pick this week. We can't stop the run, and aren't really a threat to the QB either.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm not expecting a win,  but if we do,  I'd love to see Slayers face.  I'd imagine it's uncle lou on steroids



You should see my face now!!!

I would love to see yours!! I would pay good money for a selfie!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> If we win, I would love to see the look on your face.. That means the Voltards will have to win out or I OWN your Avatar for 9 months!!!
> 
> And you are going to LOVE that Avatar!! I may even put a poll on here and let the forum vote on which one to use..



Hmmmmm.... Avatar ownership is in my future!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 30, 2017)

Rough game for the UT fans.  At first I was thinking Butch would get fired tomorrow, especially with a bye week coming up, but now I am wondering if it makes more sense to wait until after the Bama game.  Let him be the sacrificial lamb for that gruesome slaughter.  Assuming he loses to Bama, he will be 3-12 against UGA, UF, and Bama.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 30, 2017)

Brick by Brick


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2017)

Throwback said:


>


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 1, 2017)

Coach Booch has a big buyout, may not be going anywhere.


----------

